# Some pics of bam seeing as iv not ever posted any.. *PIC HEAVY*lol



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey all,

I realised that i have never put any pics up of the little miss, so i thought i would! took these last night, there are quite a few so sorry to bore you if i do! lol

bam and daddy









and again having a little nap









after she crawled off jon, deciding if she wanted to go for food, or sleep more lol










aha i deff want food, im just to lazy to stand and eat so i will sit..









...after dinner snooze









....









and shes flat out..









lol i no it looks lke we may have tangled her up in wires but she wasnt, it was just the way she twisted around and then stuck her arm through..

I have got a few more lol but for now il leave you with that:lol2: as you can see she is now more than happy and is recovering amazingly!!
hope u like! :flrt:

Luce x: victory:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

*emmaj!*

em look! she has her little pot belly back :2thumb: hehe
xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww ma lil bam bam :flrt::flrt::flrt:


OMG luce she so has bless her hee hee 

cant wait to see her tomorrow i bet she has grown sooooooo much too :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

like you would not beleive!! espech these last few days lol, im sure shes excited to see you, and hav and siku!!  cause i no i am :flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I cannot see any pictures


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> like you would not beleive!! espech these last few days lol, im sure shes excited to see you, and hav and siku!!  cause i no i am :flrt:


 
i know sally is excited to be seeing her tomorrow :flrt:

hee hee i know have is having a mad half hour running round with sikus bed on his head :whistling2: strange lil skunky :lol2:


get them other piccys up woman hee hee :flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol 3 people have said that now... will try it again, one min


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i can see the piccys they took a min to show but they did


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

hows that?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeps i can see it : victory:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

can u see all of them?
x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

only the top one shows up on the second time posting them but i can see them all on the original post


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I cannot see anything..


I did wait. I waited and waited and it said done but I cannot even see a box or nuffin where the pics are meant to be *sob*


stoopid computer:bash:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> only the top one shows up on the second time posting them but i can see them all on the original post


 cool thats cause i only did the 1 2nd time to test.... can any one else see them?  lol

luce


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Lucy_ said:


> hows that?


Nope, no pictures here unfortunately.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> I cannot see anything..
> 
> 
> I did wait. I waited and waited and it said done but I cannot even see a box or nuffin where the pics are meant to be *sob*
> ...


 
 k i will try again in a little bit, see if it works then lol :bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

how wierd how come i can see them all but no1 else can :whip:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol em can u see the pic in fixx'x quote like i can??? lol aaaarrgrg! k i wil try and get jon to fix it in a bit... this is y me and computers dont work well together


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> lol em can u see the pic in fixx'x quote like i can??? lol aaaarrgrg! k i wil try and get jon to fix it in a bit... this is y me and computers dont work well together


 
yips i can see the pic in rays quote too


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

we want bam bam! we want bam bam! BAM BAM BAM BAM


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

right, i am going to upload them into photobucket and try it that way... bear with me :bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL pouchie i can see bam bam i see all the pics 

the 1st 2 are bam an jon snoozing :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL pouchie i can see bam bam i see all the pics
> 
> the 1st 2 are bam an jon snoozing :lol2:


 
show off:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> show off:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
LOL will show off more now haha gonna have bam bam cuggles tomorrow she coming to see me tomorrow afternoon :Na_Na_Na_Na::flrt::flrt::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

awww behave or I'll bring Bear to play and it WILL be chaos :lol2:


Skunky playgroup:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOOOOOOOOL how cool would that be skunks everywhere hee hee


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah but Havoc & Bear would band together and think they are twins cus Sika's bino and Bams choccy LOL Sika go round and spray em all in the face and Bam jus tell em all she's the sweetest cus she's a 'chocolate' skunk


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

I cant see them either.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL pouchie yeah your imagination is fab lol i love your theory on things haha 

im thinking it may have somat to do with the type of windows people are on 

me an luce are on vista ? whats others on


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

nope me on vista too


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm i dunno then lol 
she is uploading them via photobucket now


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Hmmmmmmm i dunno then lol
> she is uploading them via photobucket now


may i add ATTEMPTING to that comment lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> may i add ATTEMPTING to that comment lol


 
LOL go luce you can do it hee hee :2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL bloody ell just print em off and send a carrier pigeon :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

skunk mail :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> LOL bloody ell just print em off and send a carrier pigeon :2thumb:


 
haha! may be quicker...
its ok, im getting there now... the computer decided to freeze on me:bash: <--- see that, its me and the one being hammered in the head was the computer... but im sorted now, 2 more to do and then il put them up :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> haha! may be quicker...
> its ok, im getting there now... the computer decided to freeze on me:bash: <--- see that, its me and the one being hammered in the head was the computer... but im sorted now, 2 more to do and then il put them up :2thumb:


 
yay :flrt:

though i have seen em already :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yay :flrt:
> 
> though i have seen em already :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 
:lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
you would laff if you could see me bopping away to music haha all the animals think im nutz an are stearing clear off me haha


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> you would laff if you could see me bopping away to music haha all the animals think im nutz an are stearing clear off me haha


 
:lol2: you crazy :crazy:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

you would laff if you could see me sat ere refreshing the screen waiting for choccie skunk pics :no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> you would laff if you could see me sat ere refreshing the screen waiting for choccie skunk pics :no1:


LOL i can picture it haha *refresh ya :censor: refresh i said :censor::whip:*


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

ooookk, well it wouldnt let me edit this thread because i took to long apparently!!!! what ever gave them that idea?!?!!? lol so i started a new thread!!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE WORK....!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> ooookk, well it wouldnt let me edit this thread because i took to long apparently!!!! what ever gave them that idea?!?!!? lol so i started a new thread!!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE WORK....!!!


 
LOL it worked luce hee hee 

ooooooo so can this be a spam thread now :lol2:


oooooooooo siku is being brave an having a lil wander :flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol where is he wandering too???
Pouchie, no worried with the whold refreshing now, made a new thread hehe, u found it?

Luce x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

he came to the middle of the room the scuttled back off to his safe corner then came back again lol


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

i FOUND it xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Bear was stuffing butternut squash very loudly. he gone back to bed now:devil:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL bless him 

Siku has just stomped a3 of the dogs an scuttled back to his safe corner :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol!! bless them all, so cute...

looked over the edge of the bed, bam is stood there, tail up like a toilet brush making herself look big, stomping at the bed!! lol nutta:bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> lol!! bless them all, so cute...
> 
> looked over the edge of the bed, bam is stood there, tail up like a toilet brush making herself look big, stomping at the bed!! lol nutta:bash:


 
LOOOOOOOL i love her ramdom stomps at things they are sooooooooo cute :flrt::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol i no little mad heads


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL yeah but we must be mad for owning them hee hee


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

very true! haha


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

no hope for me at all is there lol i have 4 sled dogs, a rottie, springer an a staff lol and 2 blooming skunks haha 

hmmmm i wonder again why im still single at times :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

:lol2: who needs a man when u have all of them?!!? hehe

just a quick one, am i ok 2 still bring me hodgeheg to u tomorrow?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah course ya is hunni no worries at all i can have prickly huggles too as well bam bam cuggles yay :flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

:lol2: luuuurrrvvvly, her little lump on her nose has gone down now...

do you think we scared joe off on the other thread?? :blush: lol he went quiet quite quick... if ur reading joe were sorry!!:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> :lol2: luuuurrrvvvly, her little lump on her nose has gone down now...
> 
> do you think we scared joe off on the other thread?? :blush: lol he went quiet quite quick... if ur reading joe were sorry!!:flrt:


 
LOL nah joe is loverly sure we havent :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Oyaaa, im back! Haha, not scared off at all dont worry! just was having a quick bath before i came to sit on here again! cant get rid of me for too long!  Has your hedgie dropped her babies yet em?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

oo btw emj, got a ferret to collect in 2 weeks, dad still doesnt no, eek, good job for the allotment eh


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL bless ya so you decided on ferrets then for now : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

shame you couldnt have sorted out with luce lol you could of come up with them an met havoc an siku as well as bamalam : victory:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

yups, decided on a ferret, thought they would be less demanding, heat wise, food wise, etc. but also love coming out everyday so would work. skunkys next year, haha, i hope! would have been good to come up, maybe next time!


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

i cant see


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> i cant see


 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/177583-pics-bam-lol-2nd-time.html

try this link lol


----------

